# my baby turtles shell is soft



## patches2593 (Jul 13, 2012)

i have a baby turtle and his shell is soft. should it be?

what are some ways to make sure it will harden or make it harden?

please give me more info about turtles with soft shells, preventions, symptoms, etc

thank you!!!!


----------



## degrassi (Jul 13, 2012)

What kind of turtle? How old? whats your setup? What are you feeding it? Lighting? Describe the softness, is it the whole shell, certain areas, what does it look like? We need more details to be able to help.


----------



## patches2593 (Jul 13, 2012)

kind: southern painted turtle

old: we don't know

setup: plastic tank with rocks and a rock outsie of water. (i'll try to upload a picture if i can figure out how to) 

feeding: reptomin staple diet, nuitritous baby shrimp, and mini krill treats and every now and then greens cut into little pieces

ligting: sunlight for now until winter then i'll get a light. i'll put him outside on my porch in direct sunlight and hal f in shade and he'll stay out there for a few hours on his rock basking.

mainly the middle is soft when i press on it gently. the shell doesnt look any different. (i'll try to post a picture)

hope this information helps


----------



## SApple (Jul 13, 2012)

Here's the link to a good turtle forum: Austin's turtle page. The people there are very knowledgeable about most species of turtles.


----------



## candykittten (Jul 14, 2012)

you need to get him on calcium blocks for turtles (a bird cuttle bone will work), as well as feed him crickets dusted in calcium. You also NEED to get him a UVB ray light. They can't metabolize calcium without UVB. A soft shell is not a good thing at all


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Jul 14, 2012)

Do you ever put him out in the sun to sun bathe? a turtle needs sun for a healthy shell. An hour a day should be enough. 

I use to have red ear sliders when I was younger, they're illegal now (because they carry salmonella) and I always gave them sun time.

Good luck!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 14, 2012)

UV light and does your turtle have the ability and area to get out of the water. If they are only in water, over time the shell will get soft and your turtle will not survive.


----------



## patches2593 (Jul 16, 2012)

*candykittten wrote: *


> you need to get him on calcium blocks for turtles (a bird cuttle bone will work), as well as feed him crickets dusted in calcium. You also NEED to get him a UVB ray light. They can't metabolize calcium without UVB. A soft shell is not a good thing at all



yes we have a calciu block in there. and we will be getting alight. thank you!!!!!


----------



## patches2593 (Jul 16, 2012)

*MyBabyHasPaws wrote: *


> Do you ever put him out in the sun to sun bathe? a turtle needs sun for a healthy shell. An hour a day should be enough.
> 
> I use to have red ear sliders when I was younger, they're illegal now (because they carry salmonella) and I always gave them sun time.
> 
> Good luck!


every day i put him outside in the sun.


----------



## patches2593 (Jul 16, 2012)

*Nancy McClelland wrote: *


> UV light and does your turtle have the ability and area to get out of the water. If they are only in water, over time the shell will get soft and your turtle will not survive.


yes he does


----------



## patches2593 (Jul 16, 2012)

which type of light source? im confused when it comes to the light thing. and what vitamins do they need


----------



## patches2593 (Jul 16, 2012)

ok this is a different question now.

what is EVERYTHING my turtle needs. this is my first turtle so I'm new to this kind of pet but i do have some background info on them.


----------



## SApple (Jul 16, 2012)

patches2593 wrote:


> ok this is a different question now.
> 
> what is EVERYTHING my turtle needs. this is my first turtle so I'm new to this kind of pet but i do have some background info on them.



Go to website I posted above. It has care sheets, lighting, enclosure information and much more. All your questions will get answered I promise.


----------



## SApple (Jul 16, 2012)

SApple wrote:


> Here's the link to a good turtle forum: Austin's turtle page.Â  The people there are very knowledgeable about most species of turtles.


----------



## candykittten (Jul 16, 2012)

patches2593 wrote:


> which type of light source? im confused when it comes to the light thing. and what vitamins do they need



There are two types of bulb sold for reptiles. UVA bulbs which are usually incandescent and UVB/UVA bulbs which are usually fluorescent. The incandescent UVA bulbs are used to provide heat to an environment.. or a basking spot. You should have a hot basking area for your turtle. The UVB/UVA fluorescent bulbs do not provide heat.. they provide the rays needed to metabolize calcium. You should also have a UVB bulb(That's two lights on your turtle).Calcium is very important and you NEED to add it to their diet. You should also have a multivitamin for reptiles. The easiest way to get calcium/ multivitamin into them is to dust crickets and throw them on the surface of the water, one at a time, as your turtle eats them. It is also good to get the turtle calcium blocks that you said you have 

Everything you need to know is available online but if you get confused and need some clarification feel free to PM me


----------



## patches2593 (Jul 17, 2012)

thank you sooo much candykitten


----------

